# NFC-bank.com



## Fred Molyneux (Aug 29, 2015)

A new site popped up to easily complete your Amiibo collection (if you own an Amiiqo):
NFC-Bank.com
It is free! Apparently there is some rewards for top U/Lders.


----------



## Costello (Aug 29, 2015)

Fred Molyneux said:


> A new site popped up to easily complete your Amiibo collection (if you own an Amiiqo):
> NFC-Bank.com
> It is free! Apparently there is some rewards for top U/Lders.


is this your website? there are rules against advertising.
thanks


----------

